# golden/black china millipedes



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 15, 2009)

do you like them???


----------



## Finntroll86 (Aug 15, 2009)

The gold and black make a great contrast for those millis, better than the Ivory/Black IMO. how big do they get? or how big are the ones you have?


----------



## Fyreflye (Aug 16, 2009)

The colors make these look like very large bumblebee millis (Anadenobolus monilicornis).


----------



## krabbelspinne (Aug 17, 2009)

yes, but these are the very common Spirobolus walkeri from China and Taiwan..


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Aug 17, 2009)

Has anyone had success breeding that species? It's been around for a while and I've only seen adult photos.


----------



## micheldied (Aug 17, 2009)

nice millis!
i need some one day.


----------



## Lucas339 (Aug 17, 2009)

nice millis!!


----------



## m4illi17 (Aug 20, 2009)

those are BEAUTIFUL......oh what I'd do to get one... sigh


----------



## fluffyleopard (Aug 20, 2009)

**Drools**

OMG, Those are so beautiful. Interesting to see them on a forest style bedding and so many in one tank. I'd love to get my hands on a breeding pair and give it a shot.


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 22, 2009)

krabbelspinne said:


> yes, but these are the very common Spirobolus walkeri from China and Taiwan..


with "very common" you mean, they are kept by more than 5 breederes?

This species is still VERY rare in breed....


----------



## krabbelspinne (Aug 22, 2009)

Every china import includes this species and I know a lot of breeders who have them. Andreas Gneist p. e. had successful breedings and published some photos of the small millipedes some month ago!

btbe has two subspecies, one from Taiwan and one from mainland China...


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 22, 2009)

krabbelspinne said:


> Every china import includes this species and I know a lot of breeders who have them. Andreas Gneist p. e. had successful breedings and published some photos of the small millipedes some month ago!
> btbe has two subspecies, one from Taiwan and one from mainland China...



hallo.... Andreas is a good breeder (but he is ONE person! I know some other breeder that have offspring of this species) the other is one dealer, 
and got last time 10pieces of this species from China .... this should be COMMON????  this is a very good joke!:razz: 

Common are A.gigas,  E.plchripes, M.parillus - but only cos this species are imported with hundrets or thousends speciemens from Africa.

FOR ME, common will be one species, breeded (not kept!) by MANY breeders!

Me, I am a breeder and dealer of living invertebrates, I have at moment about 40  species of millipedes in BREED, but only 2-4 are breeding in really good quantity, for example the Centrobolus from Mozambik - I have thousands of youngs, the others species (asians primaily) are not really easy to breed


----------



## krabbelspinne (Aug 22, 2009)

Peter, in your opinion, every species you sell is rare, special or unique...   keep cool! Spirobolus walkeri is a nice millipede, in fact it is one of my favorites because I collected them in China and I know the habitat they live...! 

So if you need informations about the conditions to breed them, just ask me.


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 24, 2009)

krabbelspinne said:


> .....So if you need informations about the conditions to breed them, just ask me.


OH! FINE! THANX! as soon as I will need them, I will ask you directly!


----------



## Greg Pelka (Aug 24, 2009)

Spokojnie Piotrze, bo niestety przynosisz modę zza oceanu, gdzie co poniektórzy handlarze wyhwalają pod niebiosa wszystko co sprzedają 
My tutaj na starym kontynencie powiinniśmy trzymać fason.

Cheers 
Greg

Ps: Woooow amazing specimens, very beautiful


----------



## krabbelspinne (Aug 25, 2009)

@justgreg:


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Aug 31, 2009)

justGreg said:


> Spokojnie Piotrze, bo niestety przynosisz modę zza oceanu, gdzie co poniektórzy handlarze wyhwalają pod niebiosa wszystko co sprzedają  My tutaj na starym kontynencie powiinniśmy trzymać fason.
> Cheers  Greg
> 
> Ps: Woooow amazing specimens, very beautiful



I am not sure, If I know whot you mean...

I JUST POSTED a picture of one not common species, 
a JUST ASKED "DO YOU LIKE THEM?"

a propos przynosic, to raczej zanosze, bo to ja jestem kreatorem a nie odbiorca!

pozdrawiam
Peter Grabowitz


P.S. w zwiazku z tym ze dzieci czytaja w forum "wyChwalac" piszemy przez "Ch",


----------

